# What's the best martial art for me



## FATBOYNOTSLIM (Jan 5, 2018)

So i just started boxing before December 2017 n got about 4 lessons in. Im 15 5ft 11 inches i weigh over 200ibs or over 95 kg which is about 40% body fat. Im aiming for welterweight/super welterweight  (66 to 69 kg or 147 to 154 pounds) after boxing  i want to practice other Martial arts but certain Martial arts im uneasy to do like fighting styles that condition and use the shin (muay thai). I dont mind conditioning anything other than my shin since thats like my worst nightmare  outta fear it might get damaged  (e.G doing a shin kick and snapping the tibia) i heard there's types of karate and there are also grapple/Ground martial arts like sambo, bjj aikido etc... Whats the best type of martial art to practice after my boxing


----------



## BrendanF (Jan 6, 2018)

Best for what?


----------



## drop bear (Jan 6, 2018)

Wrestle.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 6, 2018)

What do you mean after boxing? You do know you don't graduate from boxing.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 6, 2018)

Depending on what is available...
Wrestling, Judo, or Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. 
And of those 3 I’d also look to which also provides a street wise personal protection aspect vs just competition.


----------



## FATBOYNOTSLIM (Jan 6, 2018)

Well of course you don't graduate boxing but when i feel im relatively good at boxing i'll move to another type of martial art


----------



## FATBOYNOTSLIM (Jan 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Depending on what is available...
> Wrestling, Judo, or Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.
> And of those 3 I’d also look to which also provides a street wise personal protection aspect vs just competition.


 yeah i've heard bjj and wrestling are very good but one of my friends said that judo is bad in a street fight. Is that true or no?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> Well of course you don't graduate boxing but when i feel im relatively good at boxing i'll move to another type of martial art


Wait until that point and the  think about it.. no reason wasting your energy figuring that out now.


----------



## FATBOYNOTSLIM (Jan 6, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Wait until that point and the  think about it.. no reason wasting your energy figuring that out now.


True but it's something thats been bugging me so i'd just thought what would be the best martial art to pick before.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> True but it's something thats been bugging me so i'd just thought what would be the best martial art to pick before.


Theres no 'best' martial art to pick with it. It will depend on what you're good at, what you think you want to improve (kicking, stand up grappling, rolling, weapons, etc), and what schools near you offer it. The first two you can't know yet, and the third we couldn't tell you on here.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 6, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> True but it's something thats been bugging me so i'd just thought what would be the best martial art to pick before.


You won't know until you get there


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 6, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Wait until that point and the  think about it.. no reason wasting your energy figuring that out now.


Very true.  Although I’m guilty of that myself in a way...

My almost 5 year old and 7 year old daughters are going to train in a grappling art once they’re ready for junior high school, no later than early high school.  They’re going to learn how to realistically and sufficiently defend themselves from someone trying to drag them and/or put them on their back.

We’ve obviously got a few years, but I regularly ask myself Judo vs BJJ vs wrestling.  It’ll ultimately come down to the school and schedule when it’s time, but I still debate which one in my head.  Good thing there’s at least one reputable place of each one in my area.  Being a former wrestler and wrestling coach, I’d teach them, but they’d listen to someone else far more than me when the time comes.

I’ve always wanted to try some Judo, so it can be a family thing. Maybe that’s the right move.  See, I’m doing it again


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 6, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> Well of course you don't graduate boxing but when i feel im relatively good at boxing i'll move to another type of martial art


Why though? How do you know you'll want to do another martial art and why do you feel the need to? I mean you've been doing boxing for less than a month and already talking about doing another style. Nothing wrong with doing other styles but most people aren't thinking about changing after less than a month of training


----------



## Buka (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, FboyNotSlim. Hope you enjoy it.

My advice would be to get a couple years of boxing under your belt first, it's a great way to lose weight, get fit, and it's a good, practical Martial Art. Then - whatever grappling style school is near where you live, or easy for you to get to, is how you want to go.

And what's around you now might not be there a couple of years from now. So, just box for now, at your age, you probably have enough going on in your life as is.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 6, 2018)

Wrestling will teach you a few lessons that will help your boxing. Cardio and will power, clinch work. elbow control and how to keep good body position.

So for example where in boxing you are suposed to duck and weave via the legs. Everyone gets lazy and breaks at the hip






If you do that in wrestling you get your head pulled off. So sudenly you dont get lazy.

So you then start to learn this legs underneath you structure which is really important.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 7, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Wrestling will teach you a few lessons that will help your boxing. Cardio and will power, clinch work. elbow control and how to keep good body position.
> 
> So for example where in boxing you are suposed to duck and weave via the legs. Everyone gets lazy and breaks at the hip
> 
> ...


Wrestling might also develop a habit of leading with your head a bit, which will be good for allowing your opponent to punch your head off.  Somehow, I still end up similar to the picture below when punching during karate sparring, resulting in getting punched and kicked in the head more often than I care to.  Still a trying to correct it.  I literally had my hands up and touching my headgear throughout sparring yesterday and still took several head punches.  The higher ranks are constantly tagging me (lightly) to help me break the habit.  I’m fine when I’ve got some distance, but I can’t close the distance to counter without breaking my posture and leading with my head.  The better my opponent is, the worse it gets.  If I had Brock Lessnar size, strength and ability, it wouldn’t be a problem.  But until I cross that imaginary bridge, I’ve got to keep working on it.


----------



## FATBOYNOTSLIM (Jan 7, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Why though? How do you know you'll want to do another martial art and why do you feel the need to? I mean you've been doing boxing for less than a month and already talking about doing another style. Nothing wrong with doing other styles but most people aren't thinking about changing after less than a month of training


im not going to change boxing while i've been training no less than two weeks im focusing on boxing until i get into college so about 9 months then im going to learn a style dedicated to ground/grappling for street fighting just in case i get into a scrap out and about


----------



## FATBOYNOTSLIM (Jan 7, 2018)

And just for the record im not focused on becoming a sick boxer or martial artist im learning boxing and a ground/grappling style just for self defence not to become some beast of a martial artist.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> And just for the record im not focused on becoming a sick boxer or martial artist im learning boxing and a ground/grappling style just for self defence not to become some beast of a martial artist.


In my experience who set out a goal like that e.g "I'll do this for a set period then do this for set period for self defence. They don't last. this is because they treat it like a job something they have to do and not seeing it as a hobby. Now not saying everyone who does it for that reason alone ends up stopping but I have seen it a lot. Just relax and enjoy what you're doing the self defence will come with time and training and that will be a lot easier if you just relax and enjoy what you're doing instead of treating it as work.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Wrestling might also develop a habit of leading with your head a bit, which will be good for allowing your opponent to punch your head off.  Somehow, I still end up similar to the picture below when punching during karate sparring, resulting in getting punched and kicked in the head more often than I care to.  Still a trying to correct it.  I literally had my hands up and touching my headgear throughout sparring yesterday and still took several head punches.  The higher ranks are constantly tagging me (lightly) to help me break the habit.  I’m fine when I’ve got some distance, but I can’t close the distance to counter without breaking my posture and leading with my head.  The better my opponent is, the worse it gets.  If I had Brock Lessnar size, strength and ability, it wouldn’t be a problem.  But until I cross that imaginary bridge, I’ve got to keep working on it.
> View attachment 21191



Yeah but you can suffer the same issue boxing a bit. Where you get all slick with ducking and weaving and walk in to a shin.

I mean everyone has things they need to work on.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 7, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> yeah i've heard bjj and wrestling are very good but one of my friends said that judo is bad in a street fight. Is that true or no?


Depends.  How effective do you think hitting someone with a planet might be?  How about learning how to fall and not get hurt?

Reality check:  for most people today, especially many of those taking martial arts, the closest they'll come to a real physical self defense situation will be class.  But I'll bet dollars to donut crumbs that they'll fall down...


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 7, 2018)

if you wana grappling go to juijutsu or judo


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> yeah i've heard bjj and wrestling are very good but one of my friends said that judo is bad in a street fight. Is that true or no?


Well think about it...you throw a untrained guy with no idea how to break fall over your shoulder onto a concrete floor....it might tickle a little bit


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> Depends.  How effective do you think hitting someone with a planet might be?  How about learning how to fall and not get hurt?
> 
> Reality check:  for most people today, especially many of those taking martial arts, the closest they'll come to a real physical self defense situation will be class.  But I'll bet dollars to donut crumbs that they'll fall down...


Yeah it sucks enough getting thrown on the mat can't even imagine hitting the concrete.

My coach once trained with Neil Adams and he threw him so hard he landed on his back and ended up bouncing up onto his stomach no joke I've seen the video. If that was in the street he'd be dead or crippled


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 9, 2018)

FATBOYNOTSLIM said:


> yeah i've heard bjj and wrestling are very good but one of my friends said that judo is bad in a street fight. Is that true or no?



Your friend is incorrect. Judo is one of the best compliments to boxing there is. Judo is great all round grappling art. You've got a great standup system, and a reasonable ground game if you need it, albeit not BJJ or Catch. 

The last people you want to mess with are boxers, wrestlers, BJJ players, and Judoka (except me). The guys in my dojo are terrifying. If you're wearing a jean jacket or similar and you mess with a judoka, you're screwed. Even without a jacket, they're plenty scary.


----------

